#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Applied Drilling Engineering Solution Manual needed!!

## thangvan

Hey dudes,



I do very much appreciate it if someone would share the book called "Applied Drilling Engineering Solution Manual, SPE Text book, A.Bourgoyne et al". I am a mechanical & offshore engineering and now am managing to switch to drilling. I'm reading the book Applied drilling engineering and have some difficulties with the exercises. Just look for the solution manual to check my progress. Many thanks to you all.

P/s: Any one with the background of Mechanical & Offshore Engineering here?See More: Applied Drilling Engineering Solution Manual needed!!

----------

